# Qrt



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen, the end has come. A new cruise tin can has been launched with GRASS on the top deck. No more teak decking and holystones- just a lawn mower. What would Alfred Holt say or Nelson. I give up.(Cloud)


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Brings to mind the age-old naval axiom, "if it moves, salute it. If it don't, paint it." What, then, do you do with grass? And who tends it, the "Gardeners Mate"?


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Klaatu83 said:


> Brings to mind the age-old naval axiom, "if it moves, salute it. If it don't, paint it." What, then, do you do with grass? And who tends it, the "Gardeners Mate"?


No, Patrick Mower (==D)


----------



## NicoRos (Aug 24, 2008)

Guess it's not real grass but just mardi grass.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Grass on the deck - radio room? Miss the connection.


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you think they will let me go back to sea, for most of this decade I ran my own gardening business. The pressure of cutting grass, I could be Chief gardener and 1st weed puller, and what would we fertilize it with, no! no! don´t answer...................(==D) 

Bob Sendall


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Some years ago we did a cruise on Caledonian Star which was a converted fishing vessel. The decks were covered in that mock grass stuff. It was OK but I wondered what it did to the rust situation below it.
The old Queen Mary carried a gardener to look after the pot plants etc.


----------



## Chris Field (Apr 3, 2005)

One of my more important tasks as apprentice in the 1950's under Capt. Jeffers on the "City of London" was to give due attention to his pot-plants. Perhaps he foresaw the new world that was approaching....?


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

To mow or to smoke ????


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Brings to mind the old ditty:

"Holystone the deck," says the Bosun one day,
"Just stand back and I'll show you the way."
He did, so I grabs hold of the pole,
but suddenly the ship gives a Hell of a roll
and the next thing I know, I'm flat on my ass!
"Sod it!" I says, "I wish it were grass!"

Taffy R556959 (Ouch)


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Tai Pan said:


> Gentlemen, the end has come. A new cruise tin can has been launched with GRASS on the top deck. No more teak decking and holystones- just a lawn mower. What would Alfred Holt say or Nelson. I give up.(Cloud)


I think Alfred Holt would be more concerned at what passes itself off as a 'Seaman' these days.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Ron Stringer said:


> Grass on the deck - radio room? Miss the connection.


Beauty is the connection. Asthetic lines. The sight of one of the great liners, eg Queen Mary, at full chat was a sight to behold, the modern cruise tin cans look like a block of corporation houses on their sides.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Chris Field said:


> One of my more important tasks as apprentice in the 1950's under Capt. Jeffers on the "City of London" was to give due attention to his pot-plants. Perhaps he foresaw the new world that was approaching....?


On Jason, 2nd R/O. Capt Stroud, asked me if I would go ashore and purloin some soil.We were alongside in Sydney I went up to the local park with a bag and spent an hour stooping and picking up a handful of soil at a time. On returning he then planted some bushes in pots that he had obtained. However in the red sea homeward a swarm of locusts made short shrift of them, much to my amusement


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Brings back memories of Mr Roberts with James Cagney and his pot plant.


----------

